# So ... I'm writing a book.



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## RT4 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have a North American Spec 2010 TTS if you need any pictures from that let me know!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Regards the cover, I think a stronger colour car would be better, sepang for instance, more striking.

If I can help in anyway with your quest, I'm happy too mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Good on you Skate, my e-commerce experience says that cut-out photos are less engaging than a good quality lifestyle shot


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

8)


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Because I knew you would appreciate the colour :lol:


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice one RS Mnes 2012 TTS Oolong Grey with Audi exclusive burgundy interior if needed.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

Skate, can send some of black edition mk2 of mine, all standard apart from the known eye, I know a great photographer and live on the Devonshire moors so if you want to get some members up there and get amazing free pics with everyone, haytor, backdrop and all models?


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

even if too far anyone in devon lets shine and get great pics for this!


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll happily get a valet and pay for devon boys to have a beer and get some great pics


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

:roll:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks good to me. Plain, simple and no fuss - just how it should be for a cover. Great choice of colour - that's a win right there.
If I can help in anyway just holler.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i've made this a sticky if you think it'll help, but happy to put back to normal if not


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry about yr mother in law mate


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

:x


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

:roll:


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

sorry to hear that bud x


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Looks good to me. Plain, simple and no fuss - just how it should be for a cover. Great choice of colour - that's a win right there.
> If I can help in anyway just holler.


Cheers chap.

I know it'll get sales on here because white TT owners will buy it because it has a white TT on the cover.

You know what else is white?

:sheep:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> I know it'll get sales on here because white TT owners will buy it because it has a white TT on the cover.


I don't think they will. It's 'buyers' guide not an 'owners' guide 











Roller Skate said:


> You know what else is white?
> 
> :sheep:


I'd say they were more of a grey colour


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Having lived in Wales I can assure you, at dusk on the edge of a cliff they look very white.

As for sales, any money I make will be going to charity.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Great gesture


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I couldn't think of a better, more qualified member to write it, you've owned more TT's than anyone !
And If it's full of the banter & slobber you write on here I'm deffo buying one ! 
I salute you mr skate 

+1 on the above post, great gesture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Good luck on the writing...any thing i can help..... just let me know!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> I couldn't think of a better, more qualified member to write it, you've owned more TT's than anyone !
> And If it's full of the banter & slobber you write on here I'm deffo buying one !
> I salute you mr skate
> 
> ...


Yup Great geasture RS Should sell like Hot Cakes on here with your whit behind it.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Am I the only one that doesn't think Mr S is funny :lol:

Och I will buy one anyway


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks good! although not a big fan of the ombre/gradient background 

Edit: I would also move the red badge down so you can see the text properly, I was a graphic designer and stuff like this gives me OCD :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

xGem said:


> Looks good! although not a big fan of the ombre/gradient background


I think it's their brand look Gem. I think they put the graded background in there so you could see the TT up against a white background.

Otherwise it would look like this.


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> xGem said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good! although not a big fan of the ombre/gradient background
> ...


I like the white, just need to position the car properly and it will work.

Why don't you go for positioning like this instead of right in the centre? I wouldn't go as high up as this but show 3/4 of the car. Just my personal opinion but its entirely up to you


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

xGem said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > xGem said:
> ...


I've not designed this. :lol:

However, when I get in photoshop next week I'll be doing a few designs and I'll be posting them on here. :wink:


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> I've not designed this. :lol:
> 
> However, when I get in photoshop next week I'll be doing a few designs and I'll be posting them on here. :wink:


Haha sorry, don't think I made it clear I just meant move the position of the car if you get control over that 

Will be good to see your own designs, they don't seem to be caring about the design of the front cover do they!


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

A MK3 owner writing a MK2 buyers guide? :roll: :lol:

Good on you for taking that on Roller  I've got a 2010 2.0 TFSI Roadster, so if you need any specific pictures from that, shout!

Cover looks good - although seeing a different version with a different colour car might not be such a bad idea...


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

AndreiV93 said:


> A MK3 owner writing a MK2 buyers guide? :roll: :lol:
> 
> Good on you for taking that on Roller  I've got a 2010 2.0 TFSI Roadster, so if you need any specific pictures from that, shout!
> 
> Cover looks good - although seeing a different version with a different colour car might not be such a bad idea...


I'll throw some designs up next week.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Disappointed you didn't take the bait :x 

Sprint blue gets my cover vote


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Disappointed you didn't take the bait :x
> 
> Sprint blue gets my cover vote


You're going to have to try harder than that. :lol:

I'm toying with Lea's buddy, this is how they present their covers. Unless you want yours to be on the cover? If they want white I'd rather it was a forum members car than some random car. :?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would keep with the red theme and let's be honest Lea's car has underwent a front cover worthy transformation


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm honoured you both consider mine worthy !
However, mine has a RS grill, tts mirrors, rs6 alloys etc

I'd of thought it should be a standard car for a review magazine without modifications so to attract the correct audience

Only my opinion but I'm happy for you to use mine if you wanted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> I'm honoured you both consider mine worthy !
> However, mine has a RS grill, tts mirrors, rs6 alloys etc
> 
> I'd of thought it should be a standard car for a review magazine without modifications so to attract the correct audience
> ...


I took that into consideration Lea.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Will you be doing a mods possible page/section roller ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Will you be doing a mods possible page/section roller ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I certainly will.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've get a couple of Mk2 brochures which might be good for helping buyers understand -
- what is standard spec for Sport / S-line / TTS
- which items are optional extras
- available paint and interior colours available


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> I've get a couple of Mk2 brochures which might be good for helping buyers understand -
> - what is standard spec for Sport / S-line / TTS
> - which items are optional extras
> - available paint and interior colours available


Cheers Zeph. I'll add you to the list of people to start nagging in a couple of weeks. :wink:


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Great undertaking. Let us know what you need!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

suzannec said:


> Great undertaking. Let us know what you need!


Jaffa Cakes mainly. I'm currently doing Paleo and I find talking about Jaffa Cakes makes me not crave them.

On the upside, did a ridiculous lift yesterday. :lol:

Thanks Suzanne.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > Great undertaking. Let us know what you need!
> ...


This may help: http://wallflowerkitchen.com/gluten-free-jaffa-cakes/ depending on how paleo you've gone you may need to sub the maple syrup and if you use 85% cocoa solid chocolate you'll be fine.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

suzannec said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > suzannec said:
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm zero sugar. Example:


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm zero sugar. Example:


I'm also zero sugar. That's why I suggest the 85% cocoa chocolate as a good one means it is very low in carbs and no sugar.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

suzannec said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm zero sugar. Example:
> ...


I'm also zero dairy, I'm also avoiding Chemfoods like the jelly. I hate it but needs must. Chicken breasts and tuna steaks all day long.

Just look at this poor old man in his 50's wasting away. :lol:


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > Great undertaking. Let us know what you need!
> ...


 How much you dead lift RS


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Le Smith said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > suzannec said:
> ...


Many years ago I had a PB of 344kgs. 
There's only 280 on that bar but I did 315 recently. 
I currently have a Wilks Score of 412 which is well down from 502 which was when I was seriously moving weight.
I just incorporate it into my crossfit training now as it plays to my strengths although on that same day that picture was taken a few days ago I did 22 lifts prior to that, 200 calories on the ski erg, 140 calories on the assault bike, 10 x 10 overhead slam ball slams, 200 air squats and 20 minutes mobility stretching.

I'm in my 50's buddy, I've trained all my life and I've no plans of stopping until they tell me I'm dribbling too much on the floor.

There's the lift ...


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Very impressive there RS,in to cycling myself used to do road mtb racing Coming up to 62 me self just pleasure riding these days.Mind you been out for bit had 2operations nothing serious ,about to get going again shed few unwanted pounds from sitting on me arse in recoup mode. Enjoy that pain chum.

On the Book front what's your time scale for publishing. Just idea could get load TT's together for launch.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Le Smith said:


> Very impressive there RS,in to cycling myself used to do road mtb racing Coming up to 62 me self just pleasure riding these days.Mind you been out for bit had 2operations nothing serious ,about to get going again shed few unwanted pounds from sitting on me arse in recoup mode. Enjoy that pain chum.
> 
> On the Book front what's your time scale for publishing. Just idea could get load TT's together for launch.


Good effort chap.

Um, all my end needs to be in before the end of November.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy to provide info/pics of my 3.2 if needed, although I expect the exterior has been modified a bit too much for the book


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Happy to provide info/pics of my 3.2 if needed, although I expect the exterior has been modified a bit too much for the book


Cheers chap. I'll be needing engine shots too.

Much appreciated.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

Le Smith said:


> Just idea could get load TT's together for launch.


That sounds fun!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

AndreiV93 said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Just idea could get load TT's together for launch.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

MT-V6 said:


> AndreiV93 said:
> 
> 
> > Le Smith said:
> ...


 With RS putting all funds to Charity which is Brill idea just thought it might be good for all TT purchasers of the book who can attend to be there when RS hands Big Cheque amount over. Just idea.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Le Smith said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Le Smith said:
> ...


 With RS putting all funds to Charity which is Brill idea just thought it might be good for all TT purchasers of the book who can attend to be there when RS hands Big Cheque amount over. Just idea.[/quote]

The money made on this is on a commission basis only. So ...

However, it has given me an idea to write a book about forum members cars around the history of the TT after this.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

With RS putting all funds to Charity which is Brill idea just thought it might be good for all TT purchasers of the book who can attend to be there when RS hands Big Cheque amount over. Just idea.[/quote]

The money made on this is on a commission basis only. So ...

However, it has given me an idea to write a book about forum members cars around the history of the TT after this.

Great idea RS.Thats some task for sure.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Roller Skate said:


> I'm in my 50's buddy, I've trained all my life and I've no plans of stopping until they tell me I'm dribbling too much on the floor.


A lot better than when we last spoke, I thought you were on deaths door, glad you hear your better now.

I have loads of images of all the builds, and have prob modded more TT's than most on here


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

robokn said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in my 50's buddy, I've trained all my life and I've no plans of stopping until they tell me I'm dribbling too much on the floor.
> ...


Aww, thanks Rob, would be most appreciated, I mean that.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a 2008 VR6 TT here in the US. Let me know if you need some shots. I do have quite a robust air intake


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

xpanel said:


> I have a 2008 VR6 TT here in the US. Let me know if you need some shots. I do have quite a robust air intake


Cheers buddy. I'm starting straight after the Bank Holiday here in the UK which is the last weekend in August so I'd appreciate it.

I'm not just writing the buyers guide I'm also going to be compliling images, stories, repair instructions, hints, tips and cleaning advice in another book which has a working title of "We Love TT's".


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> "We Love TT's"


I think will appeal to many a crowd


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > "We Love TT's"
> ...


I've been asked by two people on here if we're the same person. I kid you not. :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> > I've been asked by two people on here if we're the same person. I kid you not. :lol:


Well unless my schizophrenia has kicked in again, I don't think we are. :lol:
Then again, if we were, you'd be talking to yourself.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> xpanel said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2008 VR6 TT here in the US. Let me know if you need some shots. I do have quite a robust air intake
> ...


Nice one RS.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Is RollerSkate still doing this book???.....i hope so!

Gaz


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I hope so too. It sounds like it would be a pretty good read.


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

I would guess so as it is listed for presale on Amazon.com in the states. I already put some $$$ down. And for any forum members from the states. "Happy Thanksgiving"


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Send a link to the Amazon page.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Audi-Mk2-2006- ... 1787111954


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Any updates from the Author ?


----------



## Midknight Crisis (May 15, 2017)

It comes out on Amazon in March... Looking forward to it


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Midknight Crisis said:


> It comes out on Amazon in March... Looking forward to it


Likewise, I'm currently saving my pennies for a mk2 3.2 auto and absorbing everything I can find as ammo for the eventual purchase. Difficult though as SWMBO has the hump about my latest motorcycle purchase.


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

I know Skate has left the forum. But I wonder if anyone knows the status of his book. Amazon in the US is now showing it as unavailable with a date of Dec 31, 2020 instead of this spring.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It says the 15th March on Amazon UK

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

As above ^

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Audi-Mk2-2006- ... 1787111954


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

The weird thing is if you check the publisher Veloce Publishing( https://www.veloce.co.uk/shop/index.php), you will not find it listed either as a current project, New books or a forthcoming books. So I guess we will just have to wait until the 15th....


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

That does seem odd.

Booktopia is claiming: "Available: 17th April 2018" in Aus and NZ

https://www.booktopia.com.au/audi-tt-mk ... 11950.html










And this looks like the places that will be selling them...

https://booko.com.au/9781787111950/Audi ... er-s-Guide


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Well it's the 15th and a quick look at the Amazon UK page now shows out of stock. I guess Skate really did leave the party. Too bad I was looking forward to reading it.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

tttony said:


> I'm not surprised.


Really?

So, here's what happened. I prepped the book, all the writing had been done, however, after various emails to Veloce, I still hadn't received an updated contract (there was a few amendments I wanted doing as I wasnt happy with it as it stood) and I wasn't prepared to move forward to releasing to them what I'd written until I'd received one. After sending various emails to Veloce and not receiving any reply I gave up on waiting for them and moved on with producing my own digital book which covers everything Audi TT.

If the digital version is well received I'll look at having a special hardback print version printed.

That's where it stands at the moment.

G


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's a shame, be sure to let us know when the digital one is ready 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Skate! Hope you're well mate  
Yeah, as above. Keep us up to spec on the digi version (and possible print versions too)


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Bummer, Please let us know when and how to purchase the digital copy when available. Now off to Amazon US for my refund [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Calling Skate...... Any word on the online or downloadable book yet??


----------



## marteemoose (Mar 4, 2018)

DowneasTTer said:


> Calling Skate...... Any word on the online or downloadable book yet??


I'm pretty new to the forum but one thing i've understood is mr skate doesn't dance around in circles, he has done his part over the years but has been taken down by the unintellectual. He has explained why and stopped posting, for the few that care it's a shame but he does seem to be a man of his word, hence your post falling on deaf ears


----------

